# Soooooo.... This IS My New Favorite Site! Holly, you will LOVE it too ;)



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*My New Favorite Site*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LMAO:goodpost: Some of those responses are the greatest ever!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

LOL! I love it. 

In school they passed out a handout that listed terms and asked you to write the first thing that came to mind when you read it.
For Grammar I put "Nazi"


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> LMAO:goodpost: Some of those responses are the greatest ever!


I have been CTFU for the last 20 minutes. OMG why didn't I think of doing this? I would have a hay day with some of the posts on the bully boards.

"Sorry for ur lost"
"Wait, why are you sorry? I am not lost."

Idiots

lmmfao


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Celestial88 said:


> LOL! I love it.
> 
> In school they passed out a handout that listed terms and asked you to write the first thing that came to mind when you read it.
> For Grammar I put "Nazi"


lol that would be me!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG that is great!!!!!!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Try out Failbook 
Failbook - Funny Facebook Status Messages ( Failbooking )


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

A large part of the reason I'm not on Facebook is that I'd spend all day doing exactly that.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Those that know me will understand why I find the one above hilarious


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: OMG Lauren stop it I'ma gunna pees my pant's LMAO!!!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I love it when people use "granite" like that. I can see how Americans make that mistake though because with your accent, "granted" sounds like "granite" but still...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

lol good find Lauren.
my spelling blows...
you probably get a headache from my posts.
not sure if headache is two words... see what i mean?!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Those are great too :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


>


that is grade A right there. :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO , there is one with a frankie and lauren talking and lauren is correcting his spelling I thought that was you lauren and frankie from bako LMAO


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

It might be Angel lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha I love this sight. They are funny but I hate the ones who comment about obvious mis spellings anyone with a phone knows auto correct can get ya. Have you seen the autocorrect mistakes site? I will have to find it again lol. It's a riot. Especially when trying to condem people and you condom them lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ames said:


> Haha I love this *sight*. They are funny but I hate the ones who comment about obvious* mis spellings *anyone with a phone knows auto correct can get ya. Have you seen the *autocorrect *mistakes site? I will have to find it again lol. It's a riot. Especially when trying to *condem *people and you condom them lol


*site
*misspellings 
*auto correct
*condemn 
*Commas are your friend

lmmfao

Sorry, Ames, I couldn't resist.

*Lamebook - Funny Facebook Statuses, Fails, LOLs and More - The Original* is good and so is *Damn You Auto Correct! - Funny iPhone Fails and Autocorrect Horror Stories*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> LMAO , there is one with a frankie and lauren talking and lauren is correcting his spelling I thought that was you lauren and frankie from bako LMAO


lol I think I have corrected him a few times


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Nizmo said:


> lol good find Lauren.
> my spelling blows...
> you probably get a headache from my posts.
> not sure if headache is two words... see what i mean?!


Hehe, Gallary... lolz



pitbullmamanatl said:


> *site
> *misspellings
> *auto correct
> *condemn
> ...


I'm kind of hoping she misspelled on purpose... lol

DYAC is awesome.


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

i kant stop laffing since i got on this thread!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> *site
> *misspellings
> *auto correct
> *condemn
> ...


:rofl::rofl::hug:

We could be hired on as HACs(Human Auto Correct)


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

haha I left it like auto correct had changed things, lol. I figured it would be a mess and it was. Typing on the phone I have no patience to touch the screen for a few seconds and scroll back to correct crap. If I am on the computer, I try but on the phone not happening, lol.

Damn You Auto Correct! - Funny iPhone Fails and Autocorrect Horror Stories

just cause it has your name Lauren, lol










this one was just funny.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------

